# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Atlanta 6:30pm FSO / CSN-CHI / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *:worship:Entering Game with .500 !!!:worship:* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (19-19) (6-10 on road) @ Atlanta Hawks (8-30) (6-15 at home) 









Philips Arena, Monday January 24th, 2005
Chicago @ Atlanta 6:30pm	FSO / CSN-CHI /	NBALP*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*Nebraska-6'0-LUE <> Oak Hill Academy-6'9-SMITH <> St. Patrick's HS-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Kentucky-6'9-WALKER <> Georgia Tech-7'0-COLLIER*


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

bulls 101
hawks 88
i am pretty sure we will get this win.
our players are doing the right job both offence and D end.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Hopefully we come out and establish ourselves offensively right off the bat and put them away early. Obviously we also need to do a better job of keeping them off of the offensive glass. I'll feel really good if Skiles keeps The Polish Sausage's playing time to 6 or fewer minutes per game.


If we take care of business, we should be able to win the next three games and be 3 games over .500. Hopefully we don't get tripped up in any of these very winnable games.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Should be ours , gotta stop their offensive rebounds (had 23 last game with us)

Bulls 98

Hawks 85

Eddy 25


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I really can't see us losing this one.

Bulls 96
Hawks 87


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We need to keep them off of the boards, if not they may make some of the put backs they missed the other day. 

Hawks are 6-15 @ home. Almost beat Sacremento earlier in the month. Hawks just beat Boston @ home by 4. They can beat us as well if we have a let down. The foul line won the game for the Hawks.


----------



## best2424 (Apr 3, 2003)

I think that we need to feed Eddy early and often to get the hawks in foul trouble early. We saw last game that he can abuse there bigs and if they get into foul trouble we will be going to the line a lot more frequently.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> We need to keep them off of the boards, if not they may make some of the put backs they missed the other day.
> 
> Hawks are 6-15 @ home. Almost beat Sacremento earlier in the month. Hawks just beat Boston @ home by 4. They can beat us as well if we have a let down. The foul line won the game for the Hawks.


Good analysis. I agree.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oops. can't let the game thread fall off the page! BenDengGo with another beautiful presentation. 



i think we win handily. and not in an "embarrassing" way.

bulls 97
hawks 81

from the tribune:



> Getting Gordon going again will be a priority for this week's busy stretch of four games in six nights. Since he hit the game-winning shot to beat the Knicks on Jan. 15 at Madison Square Garden, the rookie guard has scored 14 points in three games on 22.7 percent shooting. He also has struggled on defense.
> 
> "Ben has had some amazing fourth quarters," Skiles said. "But there are also times when we've needed other people on the floor."
> 
> ...





http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...3bulls,1,6118131.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Bulls 98
Hawks 80

Eddy racks up 40 and owns Walker.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Bulls won against so many better team so the Hawks shouldn't be a problem:

Bulls 101
Hawks 89


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

As I stated in the game thread prior to the game on Friday, the Bulls present some big time matchup problems for the Hawks, especially in the paint. Even though Josh Smith is their 6'9 SG, I don't think the kid is saavy enough to really make the most of his team's only mismatch. Seems like the only thing he exploited us on was in the rebounding department. I'm thinking Skiles and crew have made it well-known whatever mistakes they made on Friday were, and that they are promptly corrected tonight. That said, Hawks still have home-court advantage so it won't be an easy one.

Bulls - 98
Hawks - 92

If Eddy Curry doesn't have one of his best games of the season tonight, something is seriously wrong. The Hawks' frontcourt is a bunch of pushovers.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

If we don't win by 20 Skiles may go balder.

After watching llast game vs. ATL, I was just stunned by the lack of skill on this team. I can't remeber ever thinking in all the 7 rebuilding years that we were the worst team ever, and that's what I'm starting to feel about ATL. 

The way Collier and Walker start down low and play far away from the basket is just ridiculous. Josh Smith the OG plays down low, what kind of team is this? Lue is a way below average point (he would probably be an ave. backup).

Bulls 102
Atl 79


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

where are u guys?nobody around?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

We just have to box out!!!!!dont let them get second chance points.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeee for duhonnnnnn


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

duhon for threeeeee again!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Duhon 2nd 3p!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

someone has been in the gym practicing!!


duuuuhon!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice hook for curry...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

This is a trippy start so far. 

I expect Duhon to use his Happy Gilmore voice and say "Somebody learned how to shoot."

Also, Eddy a moment ago made the worst boxout fould I've ever seen. It looked like he forgot where he was. That jump hook he just hit was sweet though.

Also, Skiles complaining b/c they were playing some crappy cover version of Can't Get No Satisfaction at what seemed to be an absurdly loud volume during play. Kinda weird. Then again, it could have just been some amateur middle schoolers singing out in the hallway from the looks of the attendance tonight.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Kirk for 3!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threee for kirk......


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

walker banking those shots...his confindence getting a high level...too dangerous for us..


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

antonio davis playing in slow gear ...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

stop toine - bring in Nocioni to hustle him.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Eddyyyyy


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We're mopping up the court with these guys.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice transition by luol deng.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

time for ben to step in


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> antonio davis playing in slow gear ...


He has another one?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls four turnover already.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Tom Dore just remarked that Tyson Chandler just "partially blocked" Childress' shot. Tom, exactly what would a full block look like in your opinion then if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

what a block by tyson!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice o. board to nocioni.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

great hustle by noce


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

our D is not good yet.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

quote: 
Originally posted by lister333!
antonio davis playing in slow gear ... 


He has another one?

sure he has...the last few games he steped up big time!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ugly quarter.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

down 1 after 1st quarter,we're not contesting their shots


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

at least they only have 1 offensive rbd!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> 
> sure he has...the last few games he steped up big time!!!


I know. Just making jokes. He's the consummate pro but is pretty creaky nowadays besides some more brief flashes here and there.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Tyson should take that free throw line jumper more often.
And avoid any attempt at a post move.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Tyson is a ****ing blocking [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, a crappy ticky tack foul on Tyson and then an even crappier tech. That's two weird techs in under 60 seconds. This game has been pretty lame so far.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Can someone explain to us listening on radio what the heck is going on with the technicals/Tyson/Ekezie?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> Can someone explain to us listening on radio what the heck is going on with the technicals/Tyson/Ekezie?


Tyson's was a run of the mill complaining about a foul call thing, but it was really really mild complaining so it was weird. I couldn't figure out exactly what Ekezie did.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeeee for duhon..............


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Duhon with another tre. Wow.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Duhon hit another??? Is this the twilight zone?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Duhons 3rd 3!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

what the ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!another 3 for du!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!what's going on????????


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Tyson's was a run of the mill complaining about a foul call thing, but it was really really mild complaining so it was weird. I couldn't figure out exactly what Ekezie did.


 

Well, at least we're winning...:grinning:


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

What is with terrible PA guys...

First...

"Chauncey B...B...B...B...BILLUPS"

Now...

"It's to easy...for Obinna Ekeze"


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> Duhon hit another??? Is this the twilight zone?


Cue the four horseman of the apocalypse...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Nice!
And the foul.


Nice play.
Duhon 9 points, 5 assists.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Make that 6 assists, great pass to Curry for the slam.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice dunk by eddy curry..bulls running


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Duhon 9 pts 6 asts


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nocioni 6 rebounds already.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Duhon 9 pts 6 asts


If he can keep up his shooting of late he will be a pretty dangerous ''secret weapon'' in my opinion.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeee for luolllllll


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Was that another T?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Was that another T?


Yes, on walker.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Was that another T?



yeah,on Walker for whining for a foul


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> If he can keep up his shooting of late he will be a pretty dangerous ''secret weapon'' in my opinion.


Just keep building his confidence in his shot. He used to be a better shooter in HS and 1st year in college.He can shoot , he practicies - It's all mental with him imo.he can improve lots , cause up until January , where he improved his fg% from 0.28 to 0.368 , and shoots 0.382 from 3 , becoming slowly a useful weapon.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

curry dominaing inside.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

DAYAM! I wish we had at least one decent guard that could feed the post!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Gosh, listening to Neil and Bill, Atlanta must be the most ridiculously confused defensive team ever...is this the case? Are they really just not guarding the Bulls?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Wow!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Bulls are going globetrotter's on the hawks.

Duhon hits another trey.


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

Chris Duuuhooon for threeeeeeeee

4 of 6 from downtown, wow


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

W O W 

Well, nice playing with you guys. You sure you want to come back for the second half?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> Gosh, listening to Neil and Bill, Atlanta must be the most ridiculously confused defensive team ever...is this the case? Are they really just not guarding the Bulls?


Pretty much. Atlanta looks like us last year.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Over five hundred?:yes:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

atlanta cant nail!!!


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

35:12

We've just killed them...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

duhon!

yes, this is the twilight zone.

wow.

 

sidenote: my league pass just went blank and i missed nearly half of the second quarter (of course)...then it came back on. wtf.

got the atlanta feed:

_this is, pardon the expression, the runnin' of the bulls_

plus lots of other lame bull/stampede metaphors!!

good times.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Duhon 12 points, 6 assists, 4 boards
Hinrich 8 points, 7 assists, 2 boards


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

:jawdrop: I am not able to listen to the game. I have too much to do with the site and things at home to tend to. Last time I looked, Atlanta was ahead and I just came back to check the score and the Bulls are clobbering them!! Wow.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 0.512 fg%

Hawks 0.341 fg%


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I say this as a staunchly hetrosexual male, married 3 times now...

BUT

After seeing Duhon go for 12 pts, 6 ast and 4 reb *in the first half*, we may all owe Pax a little oral.

It's no wonder Ben can't get any minutes lately, Duhon is shooting better over the last 4 or 5 games.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

That alleyoop for the reverse was great.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> Bulls 0.512 fg%
> 
> Hawks 0.341 fg%


I love the bulls defense. The lack of hawks offense doesn't hurt any either i suppose.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> I say this as a staunchly hetrosexual male, married 3 times now...
> 
> BUT
> ...


you may have a point.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

If we continue to have a comfortable lead, I think it would be good to keep Gordon out there, so he can find his shot, and maybe his confidence again.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> you may have a point.


You can go first.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

duhon findig his zone...


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey, I said we *may*...

But, I will say this- if Duhon averages a triple-double next season, I'll give Pax whatever he wants...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think certain "Fire Pax!" people may have to toss some salad.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> I say this as a staunchly hetrosexual male, married 3 times now...
> 
> BUT
> ...


LMAO :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> sidenote: my league pass just went blank and i missed nearly half of the second quarter (of course)...then it came back on. wtf.


I decided recently that I was going to have Comcast put a DVR box in my life and that this would be a great moment. Well, instead the thing decides to spontaneously go dark and reset about every 5-15 minutes for about a minute at a time. Yay! Not only has your channel gone out in over half of the games this year, but now your hardware is bunk, too! I'm glad I live in a building where I can't have satellite and there is no second cable provider. Of course, if complaining about my tv service anonymously on the internet is my biggest problem right now, things could be worse.

And geez, Chris Duhon. I'm astonished. That second quarter was fun to watch. They were getting a little swagger and kicking Atlanta while they were down.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> got the atlanta feed:
> 
> ...


I learned a few things from this broadcast.

Supposively we haven't been at .500 since the 96-97 season. 


And also, Tyson gets us 9 boards and 8 rebounds off the bench.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

D*MN! That's all I have to say. The Hawks were stuck on 32 for a REALLY long time...and the Bulls were creating offense from their defense. That was just dominant. I know the Hawks are bad, but that was siiiiccckkkkk.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lets keep up the rythm through the third.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Okay, can we please pull the Through Thick and Thin campaign now and burn all of the film. What once was insulting now is merely inappropriate. Please stop advertising based on the fact that good players on worse teams sometimes stop by the UC to shoot some hoops with our lowly hometown squad. Ick.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Okay, can we please pull the Through Thick and Thin campaign now and burn all of the film. What once was insulting now is merely inappropriate. Please stop advertising based on the fact that good players on worse teams sometimes stop by the UC to shoot some hoops with our lowly hometown squad. Ick.


lol...maybe they're suggesting that we're currently in the "Thin" part...or is that the "Thick" part...I honestly have no idea what that phrase means.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Did we go on a 20-0 run or something. The Bulls were winning by 5, and the score was in the 30's when I looked at the score. I came back and the Bulls had 58 points!!!


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Just got in. Man, what happened in the 2nd? Looks like we just out and out clocked the Hawks. Did they get Charlie Weis in to call plays?


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> Okay, can we please pull the Through Thick and Thin campaign now and burn all of the film. What once was insulting now is merely inappropriate. Please stop advertising based on the fact that good players on worse teams sometimes stop by the UC to shoot some hoops with our lowly hometown squad. Ick.



:yes:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bulls with only 5 turnovers in the first half.

If I'm not mistaken, they had 0 turnovers in the 2nd quarter.

Hinrich and Duhon have combined for 13 assists and only 1 turnover.

Keep it up fellas!

:yes:


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Did we go on a 20-0 run or something. The Bulls were winning by 5, and the score was in the 30's when I looked at the score. I came back and the Bulls had 58 points!!!



we pretty much raped them:no:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

So, would you guys consider duhon the steal of the second round or ariza?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>geoshnas</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> we pretty much raped them:no:


But we raped them the right way, not Kobe Bryant style.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

BTW, how do I activate or get an avatar? I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice dunk by eddy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

So, would you guys consider duhon the steal of the second round or ariza?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to give gordon some minutes.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Bulls are gonna set a record this game with all the alley oops.


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> So, would you guys consider duhon the steal of the second round or ariza?


Anderson Varejão!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

duhon playing very solid...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Lots of Alley-oops!

Will Gordon at least get garbage time minutes? I don't really get it...


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I think certain "Fire Pax!" people may have to toss some salad.


Excellent idea VV. Will someone start the "Toss Pax's salad club"?


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> 
> 
> Excellent idea VV. Will someone start the "Toss Pax's salad club"?


:sour:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ad not coming back this game.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

... Never thought I'd see the day when Duhon outplayed Ben Gordon. Hopefully the competition is good for him. 

What's sad for Atlanta is that Nocioni, Gordon, and Chandler were still on the bench, and are probably going to play in garbage time.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JPBulls</b>!
> 
> 
> Anderson Varejão!!


In the longturm I agree!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeee for gordonnnnnn


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I love it Tyson is jumping against Skiles' college team mate.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I kind of feel bad for the Hawks. We all know how this feels, we had ours at the expense of the Timberwolves.  


I'm just kidding, kick their *** Bullies


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice husle by curry


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

washington by 4 over cleveland. in the fourth 6:35 left.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I think Skiles wants to push hard till the end - kind of a statement about how he said we played bad beating them last time.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to rest our guys...bring griffin and pike.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Gordon just faked the **** out of childress.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Okay, that was one of Ben's more impressive moves. This feels so good.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

Someone get a stretcher for Childress.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

wow what a play by gordon.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol. atlanta announcer:

gordon just played childress like a bad guitar!

that was great.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I Ben going to enter the contest with Duhon and Kirk today for scoring 

Duhon 14 

Kirk 11

Ben 6

edit - make that 10 points for ben


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

noiconi doing very nice d!!!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

almost 100 points and its not even the 4th yet.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dominating ....dominating......b we are so dominating today.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

let's score 100 before 4th quarter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Othella 6th Bull in double figures


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

re you guys getting freezing on comcast?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>YearofDaBulls</b>!
> re you guys getting freezing on comcast?


Yes. I think happens every game.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

This is embarassing. Wow.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

DAAAAAAAAAAAA-YYyyuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm!

I just got here.

Wow!

I guess embarassed was the right word to use. I guess the Hawk DID go back and study tape to see how to beat us!!!



I want to see Ben play the rest of this game. If this game doesn't get someone out of a slump, nothing will.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (such sweet thunder*, ChiBullsFan, Wynn, settinUpShop, LoyalBull, L.O.B, MagillaGorilla, Vintage, geoshnas, Rhyder, TwinkieTowers, 7thwatch, Future*, victor_vc, ChiBulls2315*, airety, SPIN DOCTOR*, TCat99, numlock, jnrjr79, lister333, DontBeCows, Greg Ostertag!, JRose5*, Ezmo, BabyBlueSlugga7, bigpimpin, bullet, sp00k, JPBulls, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, greekbullsfan, mizenkay*, rose1111, Colombian BULL Fan, KHinrich12, atlbull, epic, ~~~, bbertha37, YearofDaBulls, limufujuan, GomarNarciaparra, DaBullz)


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Man, good thing I'm not a Hawks fan. They got themselves in this situation though. They should of never got rid of Shareef.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Is the site running better tonight than usual?


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

it seems a bit more crisp. Faster loading.


> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Is the site running better tonight than usual?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

6 players in double figures.


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

If we keep this up, I get the feeling we can become the new "model" of how to build a team.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeee for gordon.........


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

Can we win this game by 50??? any takers??


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

It seems like the Atlanta fans are just sticking around to watch the Bulls.

What a great game.... one of their best of the season.

99 pts with 11 min left.... Atl only has 57


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Nice to blow an opponent out that we should blow out. Especially considering we have to go back and play Denver at home tomorrow night. It's going to be nice to rest a couple of the big guns and some of our banged up guys in this final quarter.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

man, pargo lost his shot. He's pretty much worthless for us.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I can't watch this anymore. My poor Hawks!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I went to the Hawks forum to see if they have a game thread and they don't. But if they did, it would go something like this.

Hawk1: Are you excited about tonights game.

Hawk2: Yeah, we play the Bulls, they haven't been a .500 team since the 1996-1997 season.

Hawk1: I don't think we win tonight.

Hawk2: I agree

Hawk1: I hope we just make the spread

Hawk2: Ya

Hawk1: We are losing again.

Hawk2: The Bulls are attacking again.

Hawk1: I thought we had a truce.

Hawk2: Just because you keep saying that doesn't mean its true.

Hawk1: Oh well, theres always next year.

Hawk2: Nothing like good ol' alcohol.

Hawk1: You got that right.

Hawk2: Why are we hawks fans again.

Hawk1: Were idiots.

Hawk2: Oh, alright.

Hawk1: Well I'm out, c-ya next game.

Hawk2: Aight cy-a




I'd like for everyone to give Hawk1 and Hawk2 a big hand for being the actors in this thread based rendition of a Hawks forum gamethread for tonights game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

How come Tyson doesn't try dunkin on people? He's 7'2"...... enough of the soft ****.

And Pargo sucks.... they should reactivate Frank Williams.


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>atlbull</b>!
> Can we win this game by 50??? any takers??


Ok, nevermind, we have the 3rd strings in.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Watching the hawks play it seems to me that they are a poorly coached team. Walker has too much free reign.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we have to keep the poise for tomorrow.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Is anyone else worried that greekbullsfan might have developed Carpal Tunnels sometime during the 3rd quarter?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

why skiles took out ben??????????give him minutes damn it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm going out on a limb on this one and state that this will be the 26th (?) team kept under 100 pts. by us.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Wooohooo! 100+ pts


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

threeeeeeeeeeeee for pike.......


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

I was just thinking a better promo for fans at the end of home Bulls games would be winning and holding your opponents under 100 for the Big Mac. That would at least keep casual fans cheering for good defense.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (such sweet thunder*, dkg1, Dan Rosenbaum*, Wynn, bigdbucks, settinUpShop, LoyalBull, Machinehead, L.O.B, Vintage, geoshnas, onetwo88*, Rhyder, smARTmouf, TwinkieTowers, Mikedc, Future*, kawika*, victor_vc, rwj333, fl_flash*, ChiBulls2315*, Spyfy, pmtan99, TCat99, numlock, jnrjr79, lister333, Greg Ostertag!, visionary432, bullet, KwaZulu, sp00k, nwasquad*, JPBulls, greekbullsfan, Illstate2, mizenkay*, Colombian BULL Fan, KHinrich12, atlbull, epic, BealeFarange, FrankTheTank, ~~~, bbertha37, El Chapu, YearofDaBulls, limufujuan, DaBullz)


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rhyder</b>!
> Is anyone else worried that greekbullsfan might have developed Carpal Tunnels sometime during the 3rd quarter?


hahaha!!! :laugh:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 0.529 FG%

Hawks 0.324 FG%


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

everyboby in the lineup but pargo has scored today.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KwaZulu</b>!
> BTW, how do I activate or get an avatar? I can't seem to figure it out.


Click "UserCP" at the top of the board. From there, choose "Edit Options". Once in the options menu, choose "Change Avatar". Screen will say something like "Thank you for updating your profile" and then you will be on the avatar selection page.

Pick a good one!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Pargo...go to your room.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> everyboby in the lineup but pargo has scored today.


He made the shot after he traveled. Does that count?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Pargo is ****in worthless..... man he really sucks.

I hope they send him back to the injured list.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

When I told my dog the score she **** all over her cage. Now the house smells really bad. I closed the door and sprayed some spray stuff, but it still smells.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we have to box out........


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

*Statement!!!*


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> When I told my dog the score she **** all over her cage. Now the house smells really bad. I closed the door and sprayed some spray stuff, but it still smells.


:|


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks like we really slowed things down after hitting the century mark


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

is pargo going to score?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

lmao!!!!!!!!!!i changed my avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Boris Diaw is a name I continually hear about on this board as a person many posters feel we should try to get. What do you guys think of him in the time he has gotten tonight? I've been watching "24" more than the game so I haven't seen much of him.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

This is one of those games where they lose by 30+ points and the final score STILL won't reflect the total domination of the winning team. If we had kept playing through the fourth, I believe we could have punched through the 130 point mark and held them under 70. OUCH!

Right now I'm saying "NO, DON'T LET THEM GET WITHIN 30 POINTS!!!" for no real reason except habit. There should be some sort of skunk rule that let's Reiner and Williams get some floor time in a game like this one.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

and 0 point for pargo.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

pargo sucks ***.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Is the site running better tonight than usual?


Right after you asked it seemed to come to a screeching halt....

...but otherwise it seems to be moving very quickly tonight.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

cleveland lost tonigh an detroit is losing by 1 point in the fourth.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

k4e, i need *exclamation point!* 

:grinning:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

And some of ya'll on this board actually wanted to KEEP pargo. Kid sucks, when he can't shoot he's absolutely worthless. I wouldn't be surprised if he got waived.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> 
> Supposively we haven't been at .500 since the 96-97 season.
> 
> And also, Tyson gets us 9 boards and 8 rebounds off the bench.


hehehehe....

Actually, this isn't the first time this week that I've seen that .500 mark mentioned. Do people not realize that we were the 1998 NBA champs?!?! 

You don't get there by being under .500


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>YearofDaBulls</b>!
> pargo sucks ***.


He does but he will not be getting much playing time so i really don't care. He will only play if we are up or down by alot. So what he does really will not affect the outcome of the game.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Geez. Curry shot 9-11 from the field tonight. In the postgame interview he says that he needs to stop missing layups. Atta boy.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Pargo doesn't look like even 1/2 the player he did for us last season. Bad decision making, terrible shooting...what happened to this guy? I thought he was a good shooter. If I knew he were really this bad, we would've been better off waiving him and hanging onto Mike Wilks.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

He go this money. He has nothing to fight for. The only reason why he is still on the team is because they gave him the benefit of the doubt that hes as good as last year. Which we all know he is not.


> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> Pargo doesn't look like even 1/2 the player he did for us last season. Bad decision making, terrible shooting...what happened to this guy? I thought he was a good shooter. If I knew he were really this bad, we would've been better off waiving him and hanging onto Mike Wilks.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I thought that Janerro Pargo was one of the big positives in the locker room.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> k4e, i need *exclamation point!*
> 
> :grinning:



*! *


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> *! *


For all the times we saw "Division Champs, Play-offs", I really think we need to see "Fourth in the worst Division in the NBA, Lottery" next to the Knicks.......

.......or at least a little barfing dude for every game they are below .500

_I guess there's a limit to how many "barfies" can be included in each post, though......._


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> For all the times we saw "Division Champs, Play-offs", I really think we need to see "Fourth in the worst Division in the NBA, Lottery" next to the Knicks.......
> ...



I wish I could put this down there.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I couldn't watch the game but I'm watching a file of it on my computer. No scoreboard for a while huh? Kinda felt like pre 90's NBA.

Was it just me or was Comcast having broadcast problems after the game?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame comments

Eddy Curry Comments

Deng Comments

Ooooh Videos. Would you guys rather have a highlight reel?


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

spongy,

highlight reel = :yes: 

I'm always starved for Bulls clips here in CA


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Just needs to be said....*

*FIRE PAX!!!

FIRE SKILES!!!

DISBAND THE TEAM!!!
*


----------



## numlock (Feb 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Skiles Postgame comments
> 
> Eddy Curry Comments
> ...


Thanks.

Highlight reel sounds good although im happy to get whatever video of them.


ps when i tried to play the videos in wmp nothing really happened as i needed a decoder or something. Could watch it in vlc but it be nice to have the option of wmp. You know what the prob is?


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

A clip of the Gordon crossover would be cool.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>numlock</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> ...


you need the xvid codec

http://www.xvidmovies.com/codec/

Bulls highlights. (just three that made it to sportscenter)


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> you need the xvid codec
> ...


They won't play right away in the free divX player?


*EDIT:* It does. Go to www.divx.com and download their free player. It's the easiest way


----------

